# stripping paint



## Rowdy (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello Folks:  I have an issue with removing paint from a lathe.  I have been looking and I just found a pretty good SB13 that has most of the features I was looking for.  Then I got some new pics from the guy that had it and he he put it on a pallet and set it out in the parking lot and sprayed the whole thing down with Mr. Muscle oven cleaner.  Let it set a while and then power washed it with water.  What is your opinion on the current condition of this lathe?  Yea it needed to be stripped down but in my opinion it should be taken apart first so that all pieces can be cleaned well and not let water set on bare metal parts all through the lathe.  How do you folks feel about this situation?

Thanks


Rowdy


----------



## Kroll (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome Rowdy,I guess each person has their own ways of doing things.Some like to take short cuts,or the easy way.But the good news is he did alittle of the work for you and kinda forces you to take it apart and just do it right.Which means section by section then piece by piece if you choose to do so.I hope that he did not leave it outside due to alittle rusting issues,but that also can be taken care of.Anyway good luck and post pics of your lathe,either a 10"-13" lathe lots of info here at this site and willing people to help-----kroll


----------



## Thoro (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you paid this guy for the lathe yet?  I'm not sure I understand the complete situation.  Could you explain it better?  I'm wondering if you might just want to walk away from it if it's been given a 3000 PSI shower without being taken apart.  That sounds like a bad bad bad idea to me.  I think you are correct in that you would want to take it apart mostly, THEN clean it.


Oh!, if you think you can, share the pics he sent you.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 31, 2014)

If it was really sprayed down and saturated. You need to break that machine down piece by piece and rebuild it. The wicks are all going to be garbage now and alot of moisture will find its way everywhere. If you planned on a complete rebuild anyway...no problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2014)

cuseguy said:


> If it was really sprayed down and saturated. You need to break that machine down piece by piece and rebuild it. The wicks are all going to be garbage now and alot of moisture will find its way everywhere. If you planned on a complete rebuild anyway...no problem
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That was not a good way too clean it, imo. It will definitely need to be taken apart and cleaned and rewicked, I wonder what the water has done to the bare metal surfaces?


----------



## sinebar (Feb 1, 2014)

I recently became the third owner of an old Grizzly 1237 lathe that is in very good condition, but I am disassembling it for a few reasons.
1. It needs to be cleaned.
2. It will make the job of getting it into my basement easier.
3. I will know the condition of every part.
4. Some parts need repainting.

I am glad I am doing this because I'm finding a lot of parts that still have cosmolene and chips and gunk on them after thirty years of use and I'm also getting to know the machine inside and out.

If you think the lathe is worth the effort, you will do yourself a huge favor by stripping it down.

jj


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 1, 2014)

Rowdy,

I agree with others that a high pressure fresh water wash down wasn't smart.  If you decide to buy it, the sooner you field strip it the better.  I would start with a WD-40 wash down.  That will at least protect the accessible machined surfaces until you can get to them.

Robert D.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 1, 2014)

I routinely pressure wash a new2me machine after purchase, on the way to unload at the shop.once unloaded I blow it out with compressed air then hose it down with wd40 until it drips, then blow  that out with air. Saves a ton of cleaning time and solvent. 
  I don't use oven cleaner for that but it's just lye. 
  Don't let it be a deal killer if you want the lathe


----------



## therbig (Feb 2, 2014)

Rowdy said:


> ... he put it on a pallet and set it out in the parking lot and sprayed the whole thing down with Mr. Muscle oven cleaner.  Let it set a while and then power washed it with water.../QUOTE]
> 
> It's painful just to read about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuseguy (Feb 2, 2014)

therbig said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> > ... he put it on a pallet and set it out in the parking lot and sprayed the whole thing down with Mr. Muscle oven cleaner.  Let it set a while and then power washed it with water.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 2, 2014)

cuseguy said:


> therbig said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a good plan at all. Pressure washers and compressed air are the enemies of machinery as a whole. Aside from the obvious effects of water and moisture getting where it shouldn't be, the high pressure drives old swarf remnants and dirt past bearings and seals, meant to keep that stuff out.
> ...


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 2, 2014)

If you are not going to immediately disassemble and lube it I would at least blow it completely dry with compressed air as much as possible.  Normally you do not want to use air like that because it forces particle into smooth surfaces and causes wear, but to eliminate the water it would be ok to do on a limited one time basis.  The felt way wipers and seals will need to be replaced and it would not hurt to completely disassemble and clean/Lube every part and re-assemble it once you get it home. I have used East Off Oven Cleaner like that for years and it does a great job removing old and decrepit paint but does de-grease and de-lube the machine too.  So once you get it dry, lube it up no matter what you plan to do later.  Good luck and enjoy your new acquisition.

Bob


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 2, 2014)

Were there any electrical components on that lathe such as a motor, switches, and or wiring when that guy washed the lathe?  Check carefully and you may still have to replace those parts.  It's bad enough what that guy did to the iron.
Mark


----------

